# Help me with a name of an opera.



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I do not listen to opera all that much, and have enjoyed an opera every so often when I happen to notice it being played on NPR, the plot as I remember it was almost sci fi like, having something to do with aging, or the lack of, I believe the opera was by Janacek one of my favorite composers, can anyone help me? is there enough info on this opera to get a name?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

The Makropulos Case.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks, I've been searching for that forever.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Manok said:


> Thanks, I've been searching for that forever.


Pleasure.

Don't forget to check out Janacek's other operas - I particularly love Jenufa and the Cunning little Vixen


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

There is an excellent DVD of the Makropoulos Case from the Glyndebourne festival with 
Anja Silja as the 400 year old but youthful looking Emilia Marty,and Sir Andrew Davis conducting the London Philharmonic.
And for CD, do get the classic Decca recording conducted by the late, great Sir Charles Mackerras, and the late,great soprano Elisabeth Soderstrom. 
It's a very strange and highly unconventional opera, but absolutely fascinating !


----------

